# Recovery Ride around Bodega Bay



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We rode the Santa Rosa Wine Tour Century on Saturday and decided we needed a more relaxing recovery ride on Sunday morning. We were only 1/2 hour away from Bodega Bay on Cali's north coast so we figured why not drive down and ride around the Bay. The weather was again perfect with clear blue skies and temps around 70. What another great day for a ride. We started south of town and road in on Highway 1 to the Bay turnoff and headed out to the Headlands. The view didn't disappoint.

First picture is of two lemmons from the same tree. The one on the left is normal. I think the one on the right got bit by a radioactive spider. Don't know why, just had to throw that in from the hotel we were staying at .

The other pictures are of the ride on the Bodega side of the Bay before riding around towards the head. This is a nice quiet, fun little road to ride on. Short and sweet.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up and onto the head*

At one point in the 1950's they tried building a nuclear reactor on this pristine little point of land. They dug out a 120' deep hole and had established quite a bit of the powerplant structures. Before they could build the reactor they shut down operations and let the hole fill up with fresh spring water. Now it is a beautiful little spot for wildlife. The black bird decided to moon me . We then continued up onto the head to look at the great view and stare at the whale watchers. It was funny. We tried talking to the lady with a giant WATCHER painted on her back but she only grunted at us. I guess we weren't as interesting as the whales (no pic. . .I didn't want her to get even more irritated).


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*After the Head*

We then headed back around the bay to get some lunch at the Sandpiper. I got sole over grilled dungeoness crab and shrimp. Yummm! And then it was back through town and the cars. I did see a nice dirt loop though in a county park on the way and just had to ride around it. So, my bike ended up a nice shade of gray from the dust but had a big smile on it to end the day.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pic's! I love that part of Cali, when your there you can see why they filmed the Birds there.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

wow...those pictures bring back some memories.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm starting to think you ride more than we do. And sweet places too.:thumbsup: 

We are going to have to start riding more-just as soon as things calm down (like next year maybe  ).


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think I have a hope of meeting your guys riding, but it's fun trying .


----------

